# albino pheasant



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Rick,
I have a partial albino bird that I shot on the farm this past Dec. He has a white head and white spread through out his wings. I'm just wondering what your turn-around time is and a price on a spread wing mount.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

sent you a pm! thanks


----------

